# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Wer seine Thaifrau betrügt, muss mit Schlimmen rechnen!

## wein4tler

*Fremdgeher von seiner Ehefrau mit 10 Flaschen Säure getötet*

Wochenblitz, 3. Mai 2015

*Trang*: Eine 44-jährige Frau übergoss ihren ständig fremdgehenden 46 Jahre alten Mann mit dem Inhalt aus *10 Flaschen Säure* und ergriff danach die Flucht, während der Dorfvorsteher (ihr Ehemann) einen qualvollen Tod erlitt. Der Vorfall ereignete
sich in einem Dorf der Gemeinde Bohin im Sikao Distrikt von Trang.

Polizei und Rettungskräfte eilten gegen Mittag von Nachbarn benachrichtigt zu dem Haus des Opfers und fanden den Mann vor
Schmerzen schreiend auf dem Boden vor seinem Bett.
„Das Opfer hatte umfangreiche Verätzungen am ganzen Körper und wurde sofort ins Trang Hospital gebracht, wo er später seinen Verletzungen erlag. Sein Tod war sehr qualvoll", sagte Pol. Maj. Opas Chaiyabun, zuständiger Ermittler der Polizeistation Sikao.

Erste Untersuchungen ergaben, dass die flüchtige Ehefrau den Inhalt von 10 Flaschen Säure in einen Eimer füllte und ihren schlafenden Mann damit übergoss. Als dieser wach wurde und zu schreien begann, ergriff sie die Flucht. Die Polizei fahndet nach der Säure-Attentäterin. Nachbarn berichteten, dass das Ehepaar ständig gestritten habe und es dabei jedes Mal um die Fremdgeherei des Dorfvorstehers gegangen sei.

----------


## Enrico

Da! Das meinte ich die Tage  ::

----------


## frank_rt

ich lass ne frau aus deutschland einfliegen. scheint sicherer zu sein. sowas hättet ihr aber auch schon früher hier reinschreiben können.  ::   hatte gestern fast eine gefunden. nenenenenenene also weiter enthaltsam leben

----------


## pit

Wenn man nicht noch in fremden Revieren wildert, dann passiert auch nix!   :: 

 ::

----------


## schorschilia

mit Säure übergiessen...; das ist schon eine happige Nummer.  ::

----------


## wein4tler

*Es geht noch besser:*

Bild: am 13.01.2015 - 16:52 Uhr

Shangqiu (China) – Unfassbare Tat: Eine Frau hat ihrem untreuen Mann gleich zweimal den Penis abgeschnitten.
Das berichtet die britische Tageszeitung „Mirror“.

Durch Zufall entdeckte die Chinesin Feng (30) eine Nachricht von der Affäre ihres Mannes Fun Lung (32) auf ihrem Handy.
Er hatte zuvor ihr Telefon für eine App benutzt und sich offenbar nicht aus seinem Account ausgeloggt.
Den Seitensprung wollte Feng nicht auf sich sitzen lassen: Während er schlief, griff die Betrogene zur Schere und schnitt
ihrem Mann den Penis ab! 
Sofort fuhr Fun Lung in die Klinik, wo Ärzte den Penis wieder annähten – Glück gehabt.
Doch die von Rache getriebene Feng hatte offenbar noch nicht genug. Sie folgte ihrem Mann in die Klinik und beraubte ihn
zum zweiten Mal seiner Männlichkeit!
Unfassbar: Den abgeschnittenen Penis warf sie aus dem Fenster. Ein Kliniksprecher sagte dem Bericht zufolge, dass ein
umherstreuendes Tier den Penis gefressen haben könnte. „Der Mann hat eine Menge Blut verloren und musste
notoperiert werden.“
Wie durch ein Wunder überlebte der Entmannte die brutalen Angriffe seiner Ehefrau. Sie wurde festgenommen. 
Ganz allein muss Fun Lung jedoch nicht um sein bestes Stück trauern. Seine Affäre soll bereits angekündigt haben,
ihn heiraten zu wollen.
Dem „Mirror“ sagte sie: „Es ist egal, dass er seine Fruchtbarkeit verloren hat. Er hat schon fünf Kinder.“

----------


## Kuhbach

> „Es ist egal, dass er seine Fruchtbarkeit verloren hat“


Das kann ich nicht glauben.
Das haben die von der Zeitung nur geschrieben, damit das nicht eine reine Horror Story ist  ::

----------

